# New Years Resolutions?



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm not buying anymore knives :groucho:

What are you going to do in 2017?

Cheers,
TJ


----------



## chinacats (Jan 1, 2017)

tjangula said:


> I'm not buying anymore knives :groucho:
> 
> What are you going to do in 2017?
> 
> ...




yeah, but are you buying any less knives?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 1, 2017)

chinacats said:


> yeah, but are you buying any less knives?



Hmm good point. I suppose if it took the rate at which I've bought knives over the past year as a baseline, I could still accumulate but at a slower pace. That would be not buying more knives I think. 

We'll see what the new year holds as the clock just struck midnight 5 minutes ago here.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2017)

tjangula said:


> I'm not buying anymore knives :groucho:



Does that mean that you are going to concentrate on Jnats? ;-)


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 1, 2017)

My new years resolution is 1920x1200.


----------



## ynot1985 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Does that mean that you are going to concentrate on Jnats? ;-)



less knives , more stones... that seems like a fair tradeoff


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 1, 2017)

Not big on New Year resolutions but a reduction in knife & stone buying is an admirable & maybe even an achievable goal. Likely? Don't know. I'd rather call it an aspiration rather than a resolution. Let's see how the year unfolds.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 1, 2017)

I Want to have a baby with my wife so knives will be no more my life priority. Hope this year will be less warm also!!


----------



## JaVa (Jan 1, 2017)

preizzo said:


> I Want to have a baby with my wife so knives will be no more my life priority. Hope this year will be less warm also!!



Glad to help you there buddy. 
...I mean not in the baby making part, but rather with the knife reduction effort. :O 

We have a three year old little monster lurking around here and another one will make it's first appearance in June.
All the best for the baby making journey! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JaVa (Jan 1, 2017)

...Oh the resolution? 
yeah, less knives... sure... sounds good, let's do that? :rofl2:


----------



## preizzo (Jan 1, 2017)

Tk you Jani!! &#128514;
Wish to the best for the little trouble makers coming on June.


----------



## shownomarci (Jan 1, 2017)

preizzo said:


> I Want to have a baby with my wife so knives will be no more my life priority. Hope this year will be less warm also!!



You live in Sweden and still complain about the hot weather?! 
Anyway, no wife, no kids in here, so i can help you getting rid of your kitchen knives.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 1, 2017)

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;Yeah I know, there is no snow up here in Sweden this winter, I am so sad &#128532; 
About knives, I am open to offers..... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 1, 2017)

preizzo said:


> I Want to have a baby with my wife so knives will be no more my life priority. Hope this year will be less warm also!!



Not sure that's how it works. I REALLY started buying knives after my son was born. [emoji12]


----------



## Elfen23 (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't generally do resolutions, but after the Shakespearean experience that was last year? Sure.

Less crying, more adventure
Practice sharpening
A 'New to me' car
Dump the extra job (hopefully)
Remember how to laugh
If the sharpening goes well, perhaps a knife or two or...[emoji12]


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 1, 2017)

Quit dipping. My first true love... smokeless tobacco will be no more.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 1, 2017)

save more money..
and get my life crap in order. like living trust, advance directive, etc.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 1, 2017)

My #1 new years resolution is ... *No New Years Resolutions*, period. Never stuck with one and now at my age I forget what I had resolved to do two weeks later anyway.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 1, 2017)

I was going to buy more knives :knife: and finally figure out how to make bear meat delicious. Other than that my other thing was to eat out less. Take the $150 a week I'd spend on that and buy nicer things or save... We will see


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 1, 2017)

turbochef422 said:


> Quit dipping. My first true love... smokeless tobacco will be no more.



Good for you! We're all rooting for you:goodpost:


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 1, 2017)

99Limited said:


> My #1 new years resolution is ... *No New Years Resolutions*, period. Never stuck with one and now at my age I forget what I had resolved to do two weeks later anyway.


lus1:
Totally agree in general and sadly, doubly true with advancing years.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jan 2, 2017)

Survive... Dig out of my current hole... acquire my electric trike, that will be a trick as that trike costs more than I have made in the past 4 years  anyone have a spare $2,600 laying about


----------



## zetieum (Jan 6, 2017)

Vote for the upcoming election.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2017)

Not be poor.

Take a day off.


----------

